

An IDA Pro Plugin for embedding an IPython Kernel - makmanalp
https://github.com/james91b/ida_ipython

======
TD-Linux
Does anyone know of a good open-source alternative to IDA Pro? I really like
the idea of this plugin but don't really like developing plugins for closed
software.

~~~
_nullandnull_
A similar question was asked on the RE stack exchange.

[http://reverseengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/1817/i...](http://reverseengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/1817/is-
there-any-disassembler-second-to-ida/)

My recommendation would be to check out radare2.

------
james91b
I've added another example using Cython to call API's that are not exposed via
IDAPython.

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/james91b/ida_ipython/blob...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/james91b/ida_ipython/blob/master/notebook/examples/Cython%20and%20IDA.ipynb)

